# How to revive knockout



## sneakybadness

Does anyone know how i can find out how to safely and effectively revive a knocked out person?

Im going to have to do a lot of training and sparring at home due to my schedule so alot of it will be outside the gym.

but i really want to be prepared for something unexpected

i would really appreciate the help.


----------



## HexRei

wait...? I mean if they arent waking up on their own you need to call 911. Better yet, have someone medically qualified on site.


----------



## cbl46151

smack him till he wakes up! just kidding


----------



## TERMINATOR

smelling salt or swift kick to the boys should do nicely. All in all they should definitly wake up on their own in a matter of a few seconds


----------



## xeberus

TERMINATOR said:


> smelling salt or swift kick to the boys should do nicely. All in all they should definitly wake up on their own in a matter of a few seconds


they should wake up on their own, if they dont call medical help immediately.

there was this thing a friend pulled out a couple weeks ago looked almost like an unused tampon and he popped it and it stained red and said here smell this i took a small smell and bam, apparently its what they use to wake people who have concussions or something.


----------



## TraMaI

That's smelling salt Xeb. It's a cocktail of I believe Salt and Amonia. It's really really intense smell and wakes people up like immediately. 



But as far as waking someone, lay them flat on their back, pick their legs up above their heart and rub the legs towards the chest (gets bloodflow back to the brain). Had to do it a lot practicing pressure points for ryuku Kempo >.>


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Biggest thing: Make sure they are keep breathing.


----------



## DAMURDOC

As a nurse my guess would be to put the person in a lateral position so he doesn't choke on his own secretions, check for a pulse and breathing and wait no more than a few seconds for him to regain consciousness. If it takes too long (which should not be the case) call paramedics.



TraMaI said:


> That's smelling salt Xeb. It's a cocktail of I believe Salt and Amonia. It's really really intense smell and wakes people up like immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as waking someone, lay them flat on their back, pick their legs up above their heart and rub the legs towards the chest (gets bloodflow back to the brain). Had to do it a lot practicing pressure points for ryuku Kempo >.>


What this man says also makes sens.


----------



## RapelSyrup

You'll want to preform a Head Tilt Chin Lift, which is a method of thrusting the jaw open to prevent the patient (or fighter, in this case) from letting his/her tounge block the airway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J4IlCg_q8M

You can purchase ammonia inhalants here.
http://www.first-aid-product.com/industrial/ammonia-inhalants.htm


----------



## CornbreadBB

Dump on the chest usually does the trick.


----------



## SideWays222

One of the best ways to wake up an knocked out fighter is a good skull ****. Trust me... they will wake up within seconds thinking wtf just happened and wtf is happening right now.


----------

